# Tren Hex . .. .   experiences



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2011)

If you know your doses, tren hex sounds like a good way to run tren ..  pinning E2W or similar.

I am guessing it is very similar ester to undecanoate.

Anyone have experiences running it? Optimum dosing frequency etc?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm reading so much conflicting shit right now because this is completely unfamiliar territory for me. This article is informative but suggests:



> Most athletes inject Parabolan at least twice a week



It doesn't speak much on esters though.

Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate??? - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid Forums

Strange because everything else I read says EW or E2W like you said.

-TGWT


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

from the IM Gears Library:

*Parabolan

*Parabolan is simply Trenbolone, but with the hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester chain to make it active in the body for over two weeks. Parabolan will effect you just as any trenbolone will, while having a much longer active life in the body. Side effects may differ slightly then a short ester version. Please see Finaplex~trenbolone acetate.

*Androgenic: 500
Anabolic: 500
Standard: Nandrolone Acitate
Chemical Name: 17beta-Hydroxyestra-4,9,ll-trien-3-one
Estrogenic Activity: none
Progestational Activity: moderate*

*Description:*
Trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate is a slow-acting injectable ester of the potent anabolic steroid trenbolone. Trenbolone appears most commonly as trenbolone acetate, which is a much faster-acting form of the drug (see: Finajet). The hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester used here extends the release of trenbolone for more than 2 weeks, which has always been thought of as more suitable for human use due to the less frequent injection schedule. The base steroid trenbolone is roughly three times more androgenic than testosterone, making it a fairly potent androgen. It also displays about 3 times greater tissue- building activity in comparison to its androgenic properties, making its official classification as that of an anabolic steroid. The muscle-building effect of trenbolone is often compared to such popular bulking agents as testosterone or Dianabol, but without the same estrogen- related side effects. It is most commonly identified as a lean-mass-building drug, and is extremely popular with athletes for its ability to promote the rapid buildup of strength, muscle size, and definition.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

I am hoping Heavy will chime in with advices


----------



## BigBird (Oct 27, 2011)

I ran Tren Hex in the late Spring and was pretty impressed.  Took 3-4 weeks to notice its effects on my vascularity, leanness and strength.  Dosed it at 300mg EW split into two weekly shots.  Maybe I could have gotten away with pinning once a week or every 10 days but I chose twice a week.  I was under the impression the Hex is a slightly longer ester than Enanthate.  Ran it for 11 or 12 weeks.


----------



## GMO (Oct 27, 2011)

It is very similar to Tren-E, but has one more carbon making it slightly longer of an ester.  Pinning 2x/wk is still necessary to maintain stable blood levels of trenbolone.  And like enanthate, 100mg of Parabolan only yields about 70mg of actual Trenbolone.

Personally, Tren A remains my favorite by far.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've only used tren ace, and I pin everyday to minimize any sides. With hex being even longer than enanthate, are the sides much more harsh??


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 27, 2011)

I also run that with .50 caber a week and 50 mgs of proviron everyday.


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 27, 2011)

why would you want tren HEX? crystal tren or tren a, thats it brotha


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crystal tren??


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> why would you want tren HEX? crystal tren or tren a, thats it brotha



I've run ace and loved it. 

Pinning ED for 12 weeks can become a chore.

Sounds like hex/enanth are interchangeable then. 

If I run 525mg of ace, I could probably handle 700mg of enanth.


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 27, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Crystal tren??



Crystal tren has a shorter half-life than tren A, it's about 10 to 13 hrs half-life.


----------



## SFW (Oct 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am hoping Heavy will chime in with advices


 
Does he even workout?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 27, 2011)

GMO said:


> Personally, Tren A remains my favorite by far.




^^

Same here.  I had one too many sides using hex, and yielded the same results as ace at the end of the day.  I'll pin all day so I don't mind ace.  I had more night sweats and insomnia with hex.  Ace ED is the way to go IMHO.  Crystal is harder to come by...



/V


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 27, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> Crystal tren has a shorter half-life than tren A, it's about 10 to 13 hrs half-life.



Never heard of that!!  Always learning on this board, thanks Paolo!


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 27, 2011)

the day we die, its the day we stop learning. 

like Vic said, its hard to come by


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 27, 2011)

eh screw hex just go with tren enth..i love that shit@


----------



## fsoe (Oct 27, 2011)

I have used it once... strength on it was great... pinned 2x week took it at 240mg a week for 12 weeks 2 years ago... would use again, I got less sides on it than any tren I have ever run... but last few tren runs have been 1 e and 2 a's and I will more than likely stick with tren a from now on .... I have thought about running the hex and the a in my spring run when I begin my prep for a show ....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> ^^
> 
> Same here. I had one too many sides using hex, and yielded the same results as ace at the end of the day. I'll pin all day so I don't mind ace. I had more night sweats and insomnia with hex. Ace ED is the way to go IMHO. Crystal is harder to come by...
> 
> ...


 

. . it doesnt make a lot of sense that that the ester has a bearing on sides, unless you get the dose timing wrong. . . but anywho, thanks for advices Vic. I certainly enjoyed tren ace ED

In other news, the DRSEGE is selling tren suspension as well as MENT


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 30, 2011)

I hear tren susp and test susp pre workout is rediculous combo!!

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 30, 2011)

I just talked to a buddy of mine that ran tren hex and he told me that it gave him some of the worst sides he's ever experienced. He has run gear from a to z. The worst side was in his opinion was pimples that turned into boils that left pretty bad scarring. He's on tren a right now and says that he gets none of the bad sides.


----------

